# Falla en lampara de emergencia



## rayo28 (Ene 27, 2014)

como puedo verificar si la bateria esta en buen estado ya que aparentemente no retiene la carga ...


----------



## zopilote (Ene 27, 2014)

Le recargas con una fuente de 6 a 8 voltios (100mA a mas) por una hora, y luego le pruebas pero tienes que medir la carga de la bateria antes de probarle, y si se descarga en algunos minutos al encender un foco de 6v 2A, es toda culpa de la bateria.


----------



## luarygerb (Ene 29, 2014)

si señor con un tester toma tension en los bornes de la bateria si es mayor a 7 volt tu equipo carga bien y tu bateria no acumula carga.. cambio y listo..


----------

